# New Samples...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I just received samples of the Silver Bullitt Lead Sled and the Galaxies...

Dan


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Is there going to be an all chrome silver Leadsled?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that would be so cool if you make them for afx/xtraction!!! but they look very nice!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That chrome one with some flames would be sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Love the 63. Make sure you make a white and a red one as their were quite a few Grand National 63 Galaxies with all the chrome trim that can be modeled. I make a one piece one with the Chrome removed for modeling but look forward to some of these for modeling projects I have been waiting to do.

When will we be able to preorder the Galaxies 

Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Tazman6069 said:


> Is there going to be an all chrome silver Leadsled?


Not at this time... Maybe in a 'Flames' release in a few months


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> That chrome one with some flames would be sweeeeeeeeeeet!!!


see above...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

WesJY said:


> that would be so cool if you make them for afx/xtraction!!! but they look very nice!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


 Lots of AFX stuff on the way in the next 6 months...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> Love the 63. Make sure you make a white and a red one as their were quite a few Grand National 63 Galaxies with all the chrome trim that can be modeled.


 Roger, is that particular scheme in the Bob Beers book? If not, can you email me a pic at [email protected]?



vaBcHRog said:


> When will we be able to preorder the Galaxies
> 
> Roger Corrie


 In a week or so. Targeting delivery at the end of September with these.

Dan


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> Lots of AFX stuff on the way in the next 6 months...


Cool! cant wait.. 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

awesome, keep up the great work Dan.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

lenny said:


> see above...


I can wait. There's plenty of cool stuff coming out in the meantime.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Mmmmm... Galaxies...

definitely looking forward to them! :thumbsup:

and the sleds are cool too...

--rick


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Dan 

are you going to be at the Illinois show in Oct.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

41-willys said:


> Dan
> 
> are you going to be at the Illinois show in Oct.


 Is that the one that moved to Rockford?

Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

41-willys said:


> Dan
> 
> are you going to be at the Illinois show in Oct.


What is the Rockford show date?
Chris


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

lenny said:


> Is that the one that moved to Rockford?
> 
> Dan


 It is going to be in Tinley Park on Oct 1


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

41-willys said:


> It is going to be in Tinley Park on Oct 1


I doubt it...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome job Dan. Your cars are setting a new standard for raceable, collectible customs.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> Roger, is that particular scheme in the Bob Beers book? If not, can you email me a pic at [email protected]?
> 
> Dan


Not sure about Bob's book I don't have a copy.

From my research in 63 I have pictures of 3 all white 63s with all the chrome that ran plus pictures of 4 all red 63s with all the Chrome that ran.

There were a bunch more all red and all white that had the chrome removed plus 1 all light yellow, 1 all school bus yellow and 1 all light purple that ran.

I have a picture of one two tone red white but it was white on the roof, hood and trunk and red on the sides, I don't think there were any street cars like that, but don't know for sure.

Roger


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Lenny, the Beers book lists a white body, black rugs, red seats and red top. No picture given. No red body and white top listed.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dan,
I can't wait to order some Galaxies. I have ordered some Avantis and Led Sleds. Looking forward to your other offerings. Keep those Tjet 500 bodies coming.
Jerry(win43)


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

the lead sleds look great.Can't wait to see what you are making in the future!


----------

